# R2O - INSANE Hawaii Shipment ready for Saturday.....



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

*R2OAquariums - Hawaii, Marshall Islands, and Christmas Island Shipment*​
An absolutely *INSANE* shipment of fish from Hawaii, Marshall Islands, and Christmas Islands will be ready for sale this Saturday, July 26th. There will be a wide assortment of fish. Something for everyone - including some *rare* collector's species.

*Note* - _Special_ Saturday Hours (this week): R2O will be open 11am - 3pm only.

R2O will be *CLOSED* Sunday, July 27th to attend the Fragmeet in Vaughan.

Angelfish:

Potter's Angels (Centropyge potteri)
Flame Angels (Centropyge loricula)
_Juvenile_ *GOLD FLAKE* Angel (Apolemichthys xanthopunctatus)

Tangs:

Yellow Tangs (Zebrasoma flavescens) - Medium and Small 
Kole Tangs (Ctenochaetus strigosus)
_Achilles_ Tangs (Acanthurus achilles)
Goldrim Tangs (Acanthurus nigricans)
Dussumieri Tang (Acanthurus dussumieri) 
_Chevron_ Tangs (Ctenochaetus hawaiiensis)
*BLACK* Tangs (Zebrasoma rostratum) - Small
*HYBRID* Achilles x Goldrim Tangs (Acanthurus achilles x Acanthurus nigricans)

Wrasses:

*FLAME* Wrasses (Cirrhilabrus jordani) - Male
_Blue Pencil Wrasses_ (Pseudojuloides cerasinus)
*MYSTERY* Wrasses (Pseudocheilinus ocellatus)
*GOLDEN RHOMBOID* Fairy Wrasse (Marshall Islands) - Male

You're going to ask: "What is pricing like?"

Response for now: "Uncertain until the shipment lands and inspection is made on the health of the fish and entire shipment. Pricing will be known by tomorrow morning."

Triggers:

A very rare *Greenei/Kiri* Trigger _(Xanthichthys greenei)_ from Christmas Island will be on display at the store until Red's (Taipan's) display is up and running.

http://reefbuilders.com/2013/09/17/xanthichthys-greenei-official-christmas-island-triggerfish/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3964694/


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Interesting  to bad im busy this Saturday


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Very Healthy, Active and Colourful Landing.....*

Some very vivid colours. So far.....very pleased with shipment.  Will update as time permits.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*R2O Hawaii Eye Candy.....*

Here you go. All vibrant and active. Enjoy. Good Hunting everyone.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I spy with my little eye a Greenei


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

How are the mystery wrasse? Are there any emerald crabs?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Thanks....*

To everyone for being patient this morning. It was quite the Tsunami of customers at store open. Ryan had some scheduled personal matters to attend to....and being alone.....was nutty. I appreciate the fact that customers that I had to limit some quantities to be fair to others. As stated earlier....this was a litmus test of my new relationship with a diver/wholesaler I stumbled across while I was on vacation. Needless to say: Litmus Test was a success! 

5 small Black Tangs that came in. All 5 are now sold!

3 Hybrid Achilles x Goldrim that came in: 2 Hybrid Tangs sold. 1 Remains (a little ich and will remain unsold until comfortable with sale  )

11 Achilles that came in - All are now spoken for.

Golden Rhomboid Fairy Wrasse - Sold

Juvenile Goldflake Angel is still available 

Still a nice selection of Mystery Wrasses. They came in small: 2"-3" but are very nice and active.

No crabs - sorry.

Lots of Yellow Tangs, Flame Angels, Potter's Angels (including a monster that you could fillet ) , Kole Tangs, Tomini Tangs, and Gold Rim Tangs

2 Male Flame Wrasses remain.

1 Small Chevron remains.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice fish list~!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah my tanks aren't ready yet so I must show restraint. I hope ryan brings in a shipment like this early fall.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

A shipment like this will occur again. You can quote me on that.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Any chance of bringing in some Vanuatu fish?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Crayon said:


> Any chance of bringing in some Vanuatu fish?


I wouldn't be surprised if Vanuatu fish came in this fall or winter.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Achilles x Goldrim Hybrid Tangs......*

Apparently these fish are quite popular on other forums right now. As of this evening; there are still 3 on display at R2O for those that were curious in having a look. 2 have been sold and another will be available when Ryan is confident in its health.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2423313


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

How much for Achilles and how big ?


----------



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

All 11 Achilles Tangs were sold. They were 4"-6" in size.

2 of the 3 Hybrid Tangs have been sold.

The 1 remaining Hybrid Tang is priced at $325.

All 3 Hybrid Tangs are approx. 4"-5" in size. Healthy (no ich) and eating even flakes.


----------

